# Lake livingston guide?



## lufkinmike (Feb 3, 2011)

I need a guide to take me and my 8year old granddaughter fishing.This will be Emmerson's first trip so I need some one good with kids.Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Mike


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Lake Livingston Adventures!!! These guys are the best with kids!!! Look them up on the forum or at www.lakelivingstonadventures.com

Michael has even been known to baby-sit his sisters baby on days off, ha!!! I've got another trip booked later this month for a friend and our 2 kids.

Check this post out! http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=891994


----------



## rglide09 (Mar 21, 2012)

Call Lake Livingston Guide Service (Shadslinger) for Lake Livingston fishing, great guy to fish with.


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

big D. said:


> Lake Livingston Adventures!!! These guys are the best with kids!!! Look them up on the forum or at www.lakelivingstonadventures.com
> 
> Michael has even been known to baby-sit his sisters baby on days off, ha!!! I've got another trip booked later this month for a friend and our 2 kids.
> 
> Check this post out! http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=891994


+1 I have a trip on the books for later in July so far they have been great to deal with


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

FYI - You need to turn on allowances for PM's. I tried to send you one, but it wouldnt allow.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Shadslinger(Loy) is a great guide and person to fish with


----------



## TexasTom (Mar 16, 2011)

Shadslinger (aka Loy Deason) is a super guide and even a finer person. I was fortunate to take my 10 year old out with him two years ago. He had a great time, and as a result of that trip, for a few months help the Lake Livingston Junior Striper record. Hope you enjoy your trip.


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Lake Livingston is blessed to have the best group of guides I have ever seen. While I have never hired a guide the recommendations that Loy gets speak volumes about both his ability and his personality. The new kids at Lake Livingston adventures are being raved about and don't forget the midlake and northend guys Simon Casper at"Get the net" and David at "Palmetto Guide Service". You can't go wrong with any of these guys, it's just a matter of what part of the Lake you want to fish.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

lufkinmike said:


> I need a guide to take me and my 8year old granddaughter fishing.This will be Emmerson's first trip so I need some one good with kids.Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Mike


They are both awesome guides Shad slinger,and Lake Livingston Adventures.Just flip a coin and let fate decide.Shad slinger is already a legend and have good comments with all his past clients.Lake Livingston Aventures is a new guide on this lake but is already living up to his reputation.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

whsalum said:


> Lake Livingston is blessed to have the best group of guides I have ever seen. While I have never hired a guide the recommendations that Loy gets speak volumes about both his ability and his personality. The new kids at Lake Livingston adventures are being raved about and don't forget the midlake and northend guys Simon Casper at"Get the net" and David at "Palmetto Guide Service". You can't go wrong with any of these guys, it's just a matter of what part of the Lake you want to fish.


X 2....If I had the money,I would book all of those guides at least once.I'm sure they all each have their own unique way of catching fish and love for childrens.


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Shadslinger is the man!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

big D. said:


> Lake Livingston Adventures!!! These guys are the best with kids!!! Look them up on the forum or at www.lakelivingstonadventures.com
> 
> Michael has even been known to baby-sit his sisters baby on days off, ha!!! I've got another trip booked later this month for a friend and our 2 kids.
> 
> Check this post out! http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=891994


I would definitely recommend Chris and Mike with Lake Livingston Adventures. Top notch fishermen/guides and first class people. Also, extremely good with kids.

Have never met or fished with Shadslinger, but, based on posts here I surmise he is a top notch fisherman/guide himself.


----------



## striperaddict (Apr 10, 2014)

Guide fishin addiction that guides Lake Livingston is great guide, very clean cut guy with great family personality! Runs a nice nautic star center console with all new up to date electronics! Here's his number Jeff 832-474-3929 fishinaddictionguideservice.com


----------



## Hamourkiller (Aug 15, 2005)

Shadslinger would be my recommendation! He guided my Wife and Son a few days ago and they were very happy with his work. The first day was not good due to wind and he made a decision not to venture out that day. This eye to safety should be considered as well as the quialty of the fishing.


----------



## Boomhauer75 (Jan 3, 2010)

Loy (Shadslinger) is da man. Down right good guy and always manages to put fish in the boat.


----------

